# Snow-Cones



## digginthedog (Feb 26, 2013)

It's been a while since I last posted anything on the forum... Always enjoy all the bottle pic's in this section of the forum... Sun was hitting Our Cones in the kitchen this morn, so thought I'd add one... JB


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 26, 2013)

What a great collection of colored cones! Super!
    Bill


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!  I'll have some of them, where's the stand.


----------



## tftfan (Feb 26, 2013)

Very NICE  [8|]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 26, 2013)

They look like multi colored Christmas tree lights to me. I used to be the Clark W Griswald of the East. Until I joined T M C L A  (Too Many Christmas Lights Anonymous ) Here is my House in 2010 ..........Great picture,nice collection of colored inks.  So as you can see I have flashbacks when In see these colors in random order!!


----------



## epackage (Feb 26, 2013)

Great run


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 26, 2013)

Great run of cones, and a good pic.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 26, 2013)

super cones , gotta love collecting diff. colors. []


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Stardust (Feb 27, 2013)

Yummy inks and great lights Steve!


----------

